# Isolationstest bei Schaltschränken?



## Atommolch (25 September 2007)

Bei Steuer - Schaltschränken bis 400V !
Was oder wie muss ich testen? 
Gibt es da irgend was verständliches zu lesen im Netz?

Und welches günstige Prüfgerät gibt es dafür?

Danke für Eure Hilfe im Voraus!

Atommolch


----------



## edison (25 September 2007)

Wie wärs mit dem Profitest 204 von Gossen + Lehrgang?
Ist leider nicht günstig


----------



## Atommolch (25 September 2007)

*Metriso C von Gossen*

Hallo Edison,
Würden die Typen Metriso 541A oder 540C nicht ausreichen?
Warum dann gleich so ein teueres Gerät wie den Profitester 204 und na ja ein Lehrgang? Wäre das nicht mit einer praktischen Vorführung von einem Profi erlernbar?

Gruss Atommolch​​


----------



## edison (25 September 2007)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, das Du eine Prüfung nach Vde 0113 durchführen möchtest - und da reicht die Isolationsmessung sicher nicht.

Evtl. machst Du noch Angaben dazu, zu welchem Zweck die 
essung erfolgen soll.


----------



## Atommolch (25 September 2007)

*Hallo Edison, danke für Deine Zeit*

genau weis ich das selbst nicht. Deshalb meine Eingangsfrage. Es gibt ja noch eine Steigerung die VDE 0660 Prüfung.
Angenommen ich bau einen kleinen Schaltschrank 600x600x300mm mit 5 Tastern in derTür  mit 5 Selbsthaltungen und 5 Motorschützen 1,1kW und 5 Schützen für 5 Antriebe.
Nach welchen VDE Vorschriften muss ich prüfen? Und welches Gerät ist dazu geeignet?


Gruss Atommolch


----------



## edison (25 September 2007)

Kein Problem - is ja schon toll wenn sich mal jemand nur Gedanken über die Prüfung macht.
(Kannst ja mal auf Danke klicken)

Als Hersteller mußt DU festlegen, was Dein "Ding" nun wirklich ist.
Deiner Beschreibung nach hört sich das verdächtig nach Maschine an - und die werden nach 0113 bzw. EN 60204 geprüft.
Hierbei muß die Prüfspannung für die Isolationsmessung aus einem Trafo kommen, der 500VA Leistung hat.
Die Durchgängigkeit der Erdverbindung ist mit 10A zu Prüfen.

Das ist mit nem "günstigen" Meßgerät nicht totzuschlagen.
Das Profitest z.B. kann man aber auch mieten.


----------



## Atommolch (25 September 2007)

*....und wann ist die*

VDE 0660 Prüfung vorgeschrieben?
Sorry diese "Danke Button" ist mir zwar schon aufgefallen, aber wäre noch nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen zu drücken. Aber jetzt ganz feste!!!!!

Gruss Atommolch


----------



## jabba (25 September 2007)

Atommolch schrieb:


> VDE 0660 Prüfung vorgeschrieben?
> Sorry diese "Danke Button" ist mir zwar schon aufgefallen, aber wäre noch nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen zu drücken. Aber jetzt ganz feste!!!!!
> 
> Gruss Atommolch


 
Die 0660 ist in erster Linie für Schaltgerätekombinationen und Schaltgeräte. Wenn Du einen Schaltschrank herstellst und die Gesamtanlage prüfen willst , muss erst einmal festgestellt werden unter welche Vorschrift die Anlage fällt.
- Bei uns im Forum würde ich jetzt mal in erster Linie die 0113 als     Hauptvorschrift ansehen, die gilt für Maschinen.
- Weiterhin können es Baumaschinen oder ander sein
- Schienenfahrzeuge
.....

Liegt Dir die 0113 vor, nur mal so am Rande, ich hab in der kurzen Zeit die ich im Forum bin festgestellt, das wohl die wenigsten die 0113 gelesen oder zumindest im Zugriff haben.

Und was dem "Elektriker" seine 0100 , ist für "uns" Schaltschrank bzw. und Steuerungsbauer" halt die 0113, und die sollte in "Fleisch und Blut übergehen"

Ich setzte für die Prüfungen den "Machine-Master" von Beha ein.


----------



## edison (25 September 2007)

THX

bin auch nich so VDE fest, die 0660 betrifft die Schaltgeräte und deren Auswahl an sich.


----------



## nade (25 September 2007)

Hab mir gerade mal die 0113 Stand November ´98, und da würde bis auf die Maschinen größer 30m oder wo die Maschine nicht für die Schleifenimpedanzmessung an ein EVU angeschlossen werden kann bei den meisten Messgeräten der 0100/0413 an den 10A liegen. Ein Normaler Installationstester geht bei der Isolationsprüfung bis 1KV. Laut VDE gillt für die Isolationsprüfung 500V Gleichspannung und nicht kleiner als 1M Ohm. Wo wieder ein Haken ist, ist die Spannungsprüfung, wo min 1s die Anlage bei 2-fachem Bemessungsstrom oder 1000V bei einer Leistung von 500VA standhalten muss.

ICh weiß das der Monat hier noch von Fluke für 0701/702 und 0100/413 Geräte zum Grundpreis die volle Software dazu gegeben wird. Weiß nur nicht ob dies auch auf die 013ér Geräte ebenfalls zutrifft. Wenn ja wäre das eine Ersparniss von ca 600 € für die Software.


----------



## ogstyle (26 September 2007)

Ist denn nur der Teil 1 der VDE 0113 relevant für den Anlagen- und Schalterbau?
Die aktuelle Version ist übrigens vom 01.06.2007.


----------



## nade (26 September 2007)

Werd sie mir moin mal mit den aktuellen Änderungen wohl im Betrieb reinziehn.


----------



## fpeifer (11 Juli 2012)

Da habe ich mal noch eine Frage:

Sollten bei der Isolationsprüfung nach 0113 bzw. EN 60204 auch Servoumrichter mitgetestet werden?
Ich habe einen Servoregler im Einsatz der einen Widerstand von 1,6MOhm aufweist und ich habe 2 parallel und somit mit der 
500V DC Prüfspannung einen Isolationswiderstand von < 1Mohm.


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2012)

fpeifer schrieb:


> Da habe ich mal noch eine Frage:
> 
> Sollten bei der Isolationsprüfung nach 0113 bzw. EN 60204 auch Servoumrichter mitgetestet werden?
> Ich habe einen Servoregler im Einsatz der einen Widerstand von 1,6MOhm aufweist und ich habe 2 parallel und somit mit der
> 500V DC Prüfspannung einen Isolationswiderstand von < 1Mohm.


Huch beitrag aus der Versenkung geholt worden.
Also hier gillt das Ersatz Ableitstrom und Differenzstromverfahren.
Da sind in glaub der VDE 0701-702 Grenzströme drin vorgegeben. Auch sollte hier die Dokumentation, Konformitätserklärungen etwas Aufschluss geben, wie hoch der Ableitstrom der Umrichter ist. Wenn da andere Werte angeben sind, gelten hier die Herstellerwerte.
Es wurde mit der Neuregelung in der TRBS und der BetrSichV das ganze etwas lockerer, aber auch umso gefährlicher für den Prüfer gestaltet. Jetzt gillt es eine Gefährdungsanalyse zu machen, wonach eben die erforderlichen Messverfahren zzu bewerten sind. Also kann hier z.B. auf eine Isolationsprüfung wegen den Entstörkondesatoren?, wie du ja schon festgestellt hast, einen inakzeptablen Wert erreicht.
D.H. du musst messen, was möglich ist. Schutzleiterwiederstand gegen ALLE berührbaren Teile, Betriebsstrom, Differenzstrom.
//Dem gefolgt wäre hier noch die Berührungsspannung/Strom bei alleb berührbaren metallischen Bauteile mit Relevant, da die Maschine mit Sicherheit nicht Isoliert da steht, und somit auch vagabundierende Ströme über das Fundament abgeleitet werden. Bzw was an Strom in die Maschine reingeht muss auch wieder Raus.
Soll heißen alle aktiven Leiter haben z.B. 5mA, dein PE hat 4mA, also wird hier mit sehr großer Warscheinlichkeit auch Strom über den Aufstellort abgeleitet...\\
Der Strom nimmt sich ja bekanntlich  Mit Lezterem wirst du dann in erster Linie messen, was deine Umrichter  über PE ins Netz zurückspeisen. Also erstmal nimm dir die Dokumentationen vom Hersteller der Umrichter in die Hand, da müßte in den tech. Daten zu finden sein, wie hoch die Ableitströme sind. Dann liegts an dir die Anlage zu Bewerten und sie als Betriebssicher mit oder ohne Änderung/Reperatur in Betrieb zu lassen.
Das mit der umgangssprachlich als BGV 3 Prüfung bekannte Thema ist mittlerweile sehr Auslegbar geworden, aber nur wenn man sich sagen kann, mit der Methode ist sichergestellt das keine Gefahr ausgeht.
Hier eine Reihe Seminare, die sicherlich gut sind. 
http://www.mebedo.de/schulung/
Werden vorwiegend von Sachverständigen im Elektrobereich gehalten. Messgerätehersteller bieten auch entsprechende Seminare an. 
Man wird dabei nicht dümmer, und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
//Noch einen wirren Nachtrag gemacht. Mr. Safety bitte berichtigen, oder erweitern.


----------



## MSB (12 Juli 2012)

Also von der Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleitersystems, ganz speziell in TN-Netzen abgesehen,
überlässt es die VDE0113-1 weitgehend deiner fachlichen Freiheit welche Prüfungen du wie und wo durchführst.

Bei Isolationsprüfungen würde ich definitiv vorher den Hersteller bzw. dessen Handbuch konsultieren, ob und wie der Isolationswiderstand gemessen werden darf,
da ein Frequenzumrichter allgemein meist mehr oder weniger viele EMV-Filter/Entstörungen = Kondensatore gegen Erde hat, sollte man auf jeden Fall mit bedacht vorgehen.

Desweiteren lässt die VDE0113-1 beim Iso-Widerstand bei "bestimmten Teilen" wie z.B. "Sammelschienen" Isolationswiderstände ab 50kOhm zu, also sollte dein Servo-Verband keinerlei Problem darstellen.

Ableit und Differenzstrommessung ist Formal in der VDE0113-1 überhaupt kein Thema, weil nicht genannt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (12 Juli 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Also von der Durchgängigkeit des Schutzleitersystems, ganz speziell in TN-Netzen abgesehen,
> überlässt es die VDE0113-1 weitgehend deiner fachlichen Freiheit welche Prüfungen du wie und wo durchführst.
> 
> Bei Isolationsprüfungen würde ich definitiv vorher den Hersteller bzw. dessen Handbuch konsultieren, ob und wie der Isolationswiderstand gemessen werden darf,
> ...


Richtig, ist da nicht genannt.
Allerdings ist alles nötige zu tun, damit ein sicherer Betrieb gewährleistet ist. Somit sind eben auch weitere Normen mit zu Beachten.
Allerdings ist für eine Erst, oder Widerholungsprüfung auch des Weiteren nach den anderen Normen VDE0105-1 und der genannten 0701-0702 zu Prüfen.
Also nicht weil es sich um eine Maschine handelt ist auch nur die eine Norm für Maschinen zu beachten. Kann zwar nicht die genaue Stelle nennen, aber es gibt da eine Aussage, das eine Vergleichbare Prüfmethode anzunweden ist.
Daher ja auch der Hinweis auf die Freiheiten als Prüfer bei der Beurteilung.
Die Beurteilung schließt eben auch ein, das man alle Möglichkeiten abwägt, dass das zu Prüfende Objekt den Vorraussetzung des sicheren Betriebes erfüllt. Nicht dein Cheff bekommt auf die Ohren, wenn was passiert, sondern du als verantwortliche Elektro Fachkraft. Bist du es nicht, dann hat deine verantwortliche Fachkraft die Prüfungen zu nennen, bzw. zu entscheiden was und wie geprüft wird.
Istn recht Umfangreiches Thema geworden mit den ganzen Prüfungen. Vor allem wie man rechtlich da steht.


----------

